

Julian Assange sex case: Swedish court upholds warrant - Wyndsage
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-30129453

======
valarauca1
There is no standing extradition order to move Assange from the Sweden to USA.

Swedish court says prosecutors are not correctly handling case if the case is
simply about sexual assault.

Which is interesting.

~~~
rbanffy
I also remember distinctly the two women involved dropped the charges. Wasn't
it a prosecutor from another region who continued the process despite that?

~~~
valarauca1
Charges were originally dropped within 24 hours of filling. As the original
arrest warrant was written for the incorrect crime "Molestation" instead of
"Rape".

Also yes both women admit there was no rape. They were merely inquiring about
obtaining HIV tests.

>The woman of whom Mr. Assange is accused of the offence of "lesser rape" (a
technical term in Swedish law) sent an SMS to a friend saying that she "did
not want to accuse JA [of] anything" and "it was the police who made up the
charges". The other woman tweeted in 2013 that she had never been raped. Both
women’s testimonies say that they consented to the sex. A senior prosecutor
already dismissed the ’rape’ accusation, saying that there were no grounds for
accusing Mr. Assange on this basis. But a third prosecutor, lobbied by a
politician who was running for attorney general, took over the investigation
and resurrected the accusations against Mr. Assange

Yes you are correct.

~~~
djmdjm
That quote is not from the article. In fact the BBC article says the exact
opposite "two women in Sweden accuse Mr Assange, 43, of sexual assault."

I'm inclined to believe the BBC over an unreferenced quote.

